# Troy and Jethro (image heavy)



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jethro is now 10 months  He is in the "leggy" stage now and lost a lot of his fluff. I'm not sure if it's because he is loosing his summer coat. But I'm really excited to see what his winter coat looks like. He'll be very dark.  Troy is doing very good as well. 

Stack photos: 

jethrostackredone by bella_67, on Flickr

troystackroate by bella_67, on Flickr

troytroytroy by bella_67, on Flickr

Jethro  

jethro1 by bella_67, on Flickr

jethroedit12 by bella_67, on Flickr

jethro-1 by bella_67, on Flickr

jethro12 by bella_67, on Flickr

jethrosunset by bella_67, on Flickr

jethroedit by bella_67, on Flickr

jethro by bella_67, on Flickr

Troy 
troyedit by bella_67, on Flickr

troyedit3 by bella_67, on Flickr


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

both nice looking dogs.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

They take my breath away ... :wub:


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

CindyMDBecker said:


> They take my breath away ... :wub:


thank you!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

cdwoodcox said:


> both nice looking dogs.


thank you!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh they're gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## armbrusteri (Jul 16, 2016)

I love Jethro's orange head fluff, it's like a small mane. Both very pretty dogs!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I always enjoy your updates!They are both just gorgeous!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Beautiful dogs and really nice photography!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Troy and Jethro are looking as stunning as ever! Can't wait to see how dark Jethro gets in the winter!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone!! I have a Instagram that I have for the dogs that I post on daily: @Troyandjethro  It has almost 24k followers


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

Bella67 said:


> Thank you everyone!! I have a Instagram that I have for the dogs that I post on daily: @Troyandjethro  It has almost 24k followers


Haha I follow you on instagram. I saw the tittle of your post "Troy and Jethro" and I clicked on it thinking what if its those two dogs I follow on instagram! They are beautiful!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm on Instagram to germanshepherd.max720. Im loving your profile picture how was that done?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful dogs and pictures!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Jethro and Troy look fabulous! Love Jethro's dark color and his picture peeking around the tree is sweet. Not to have favorites but Troy reminds me of Rusty and all the other 1950 to 1980 GSD action stars. I love that coloring. Your boys shine! Thanks for sharing. OK lunch is almost over gotta get back to work. Thanks for sharing!


----------

